# GSD's they are so vicious



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*GSD's they are so vicious*

My Friend came over last night with her Kids
Eden Marie and Derren James. OMG the dogs loved it especially Brady, he is just in love With Eden









Hey DJ get up here mom is taking a Picture!!









I love you too Eden









Mom hurry before Dj takes off!!!









Lets just say the rest of the night not a peep was heard out of the dogs they were out Like a light!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

So sweet, what a good boy Brady is.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

Great pictures! Wonderful temperament - what GSDs should be like with kids!

Lee


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

the funny thing is he only sees them once and awhile
I have no problem leaving him alone with the kids that is how much I trust him and how gentle and sweet he is even when the little one is tugging on tail or what not


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

Awe, Brady is such a ham! He looked like he was having a blast with those little tykes, love that last shot of him with his mouth open, such a cutie pie!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

I love the last one where B boy is yelling at you!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

Jen I get that alot with him
spoiled brat!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*








Brady - he is so watching that boy. Must watch boy. Boy might throw BALL!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

My living room looked like a tornado went through 
the dog toys were everywhere

Don't you just love how the all end up in my room??


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

He's a big boy. Great pics!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

cute


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

Thanks for sharing! 

I love to see dogs with children.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

Oh my gosh! LOOK AT HIM! What a smiley, goofy boy! He looks like he KNOWS he is with precious cargo and is taking care of them and is VERY pleased with himself! He looks so happy to be loved on by such cutie pies! Perfect example of a gsd--handsome and strong, but so gentle and calm with little ones. He really looks like he is in his element.

You should make arrangements to have children immediately to make him happy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*



> Originally Posted By: JenniferD
> You should make arrangements to have children immediately to make him happy.











OMG that is hysterical


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

OMG dawn look at that dear, sweet goofy face!! What a DOLL enjoying those kiddos! I bet he loved having them over. He looks like a beautiful big black bear on the bed!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

After being outside they all hang on my bed 
too funny Patti I have been calling him Boo Boo Bear


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

Brady is such a good babysitter! You should charge by the hour.









He's such a good boy! That little Eden looks so sweet. I agree Brady needs his own kids to sit on/under.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

yeah they only kid Brady will be getting is one of his fur ones
next yeah hopefully!! LOL

I can Borrow Eden anytime so I am good
Nah he is tuckered out I should pay E for doing that LOL 
Thanks Cara glad you are back!!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

Great pictures.I'm so glad he didn't eat the children....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*



> Originally Posted By: JenniferDYou should make arrangements to have children immediately to make him happy.


Children are like boats - much more fun when they belong to someone else.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

So cute!

Reminds me of Beau when we were growing up.. 

Great photo's, love the last one!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

He's such a cute ham.








Isa also loves kids until they start running and then she wants to herd them to a specific corner...lol


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JenniferDYou should make arrangements to have children immediately to make him happy.
> ...


thats why I love ya Jenn
they left house was QUIET!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

Love the pictures. Gorgeous dog, gorgeous kids, gorgeous pictures.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

Thank you


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*








Brady! He just looks like the best guy...and so handsome!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

Aw great pics!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*



> Originally Posted By: kelso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be bias but he is!!









thank you he's a keeper


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

another one Sashamom


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*



> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: kelso
> ...


He is a keeper. Great personality, big happy handsome boy with a quality best described as a very cool dude.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: GSD's they are so vicious*

thats why you will get a big sloppy kiss Auntie Jenn on Sunday
xoxox Brady


----------

